# Larger than normal rear pockets.



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there a brand or line in a brand that has larger than normal rear pockets in the jersey?

I have a variety of things from Voler, Cannondale, Fox, etc (many of the common brands). Most of them have avg to small pockets.

I have had occasion to ride longer rides where I need to start warm and then loose gloves/arm and leg covers, jacket etc. Sometimes, the rear pockets get over filled.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Voler jerseys have tiny pockets, which is especially silly on thermal jerseys you wear for cold rides where it often warms up causing you to shed layers which most cyclists stow in their jersey pockets.

Most Louis Garneau jerseys are above average, although at some point you need to bite the bullet and bring luggage. A number of companies make larger saddle bags with extra room varying from second tube plus jacket to what you need for the self-supported Trans-America race.

For me that's past 200K where phone, wallet, keys, leg warmers, wind shell, and half dozen Clif bars completely fill my pockets in a Louis Garneau jersey one size too big.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I think this should be right up your alley.

CARGO CYCLING JERSEY :: Louis Garneau


----------

